# Uber Pro Acceptance Rate Requirement



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

Is it just me or should the acceptance rate requirement be removed, or simply reversed? Here's my reasoning:
I have a low acceptance rate because I screen pax. Low rating, decline (unless Lux). Far pickup, decline. Bad neighborhood, decline. Surge not high enough, decline. etc etc
Other riders, many who are Uber pro, simply pick up anyone and everyone on their first ping. They don't look at ratings, they don't look at distance, and since they're "pro" they can't decline or they'll lose pro. 
What benefit do they have being able to see where the pax is going to if they're going to accept the ride regardless???....this feature should be aimed at the people like me who screen their rides. Lyft kinda offers this feature without being Pro by simply showing where the pax is going once you click Arrive. Uber should do the same...everyone agree? Great!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

count me as a driver who don't give a hoot about what OTHER drivers rate a pax. It's simply not relevant to me. 

I agree on ping we should see destination.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BuberDriver said:


> Is it just me or should the acceptance rate requirement be removed, or simply reversed? Here's my reasoning:
> I have a low acceptance rate because I screen pax. Low rating, decline (unless Lux). Far pickup, decline. Bad neighborhood, decline. Surge not high enough, decline. etc etc
> Other riders, many who are Uber pro, simply pick up anyone and everyone on their first ping. They don't look at ratings, they don't look at distance, and since they're "pro" they can't decline or they'll lose pro.
> What benefit do they have being able to see where the pax is going to if they're going to accept the ride regardless???....this feature should be aimed at the people like me who screen their rides. Lyft kinda offers this feature without being Pro by simply showing where the pax is going once you click Arrive. Uber should do the same...everyone agree? Great!


Uber is Rewarding Unprofitable Behaviour.
Beats paying Drivers !


----------



## JustTreatMeFair (Nov 28, 2017)

Accepting more rides also allows you to decline and cancel more rides. I've also come to believe that Pro Drivers are getting more pings.

UBER notifies passengers they are getting a Pro Driver. I think it is something they WANT to do to increase the passenger's perception that THEY are special and lucky to be getting an experienced/qualified driver.

I used to ignore anyone below a 4.8. Depending on how busy it is I will some times accept a sub 4.75 and show up and ask if they are aware of their rating. I let them know what they are risking (getting skipped over when it is really busy). Many are Thankful for the frank discussion. MOST of those I talk to and drive tip almost immediately after the ride ends.

There are a few that tend to be arrogant and assholish and I happily tell them I'm going to pass on driving them and cancel.

The one piece of information it would be nice to get with their rating is the number of trips they have taken.

1000 trips and a 4.66 would never ride with me.

8-10 trips and a 4.66 might deserve a chance.

Just as often as a driver wonders why they got a 1Star there is no doubt a passenger wondering why HE got a 1Star


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Goober Pro is a Moldy carrot. Take unprofitable rides to earn unprofitable rewards.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Here's a question, why does it matter. Other than trip info which we should be getting anyway as IC's, Uber Pro is useless and meant as a tool to control drivers. Not falling for it, I'll run my business as I see fit and decline any rides I decide too. If that means I don't get a shiny Badge from Uber so be it...not like it ever helped feed my family anyway.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

BuberDriver said:


> Is it just me or should the acceptance rate requirement be removed, or simply reversed? Here's my reasoning:
> I have a low acceptance rate because I screen pax. Low rating, decline (unless Lux). Far pickup, decline. Bad neighborhood, decline. Surge not high enough, decline. etc etc
> Other riders, many who are Uber pro, simply pick up anyone and everyone on their first ping. They don't look at ratings, they don't look at distance, and since they're "pro" they can't decline or they'll lose pro.
> What benefit do they have being able to see where the pax is going to if they're going to accept the ride regardless???....this feature should be aimed at the people like me who screen their rides. Lyft kinda offers this feature without being Pro by simply showing where the pax is going once you click Arrive. Uber should do the same...everyone agree? Great!


You're mistaking the Uber Pro program as a benefit for drivers, when in fact it is a thinly veiled manipulation to get drivers to accept more rides and cancel fewer rides so that it's a benefit for Uber. Removing the AR requirement would defeat its entire purpose.


----------



## ObsidianSedan (Jul 13, 2019)

BuberDriver said:


> What benefit do they have being able to see where the pax is going to if they're going to accept the ride regardless???....this feature should be aimed at the people like me who screen their rides.


I accept every ride except those where the distance to pick up is obviously greater than the length of the ride. These ride requests are rare in my market at the times that I drive, so my acceptance rate is at 97%. Prior to Uber Pro, I'd occasionally get sucked into a money-losing ride, but probably no more often than one ride out of 30. Uber Pro works for me.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

ObsidianSedan said:


> I accept every ride except those where the distance to pick up is obviously greater than the length of the ride. These ride requests are rare in my market at the times that I drive, so my acceptance rate is at 97%. Prior to Uber Pro, I'd occasionally get sucked into a money-losing ride, but probably no more often than one ride out of 30. Uber Pro works for me.


What's your profit margin? What's your percentage you allow Goober and Gryft to take from the fares you carry? What do you consider a money losing ride?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I use time as my barometer, if it’s more then 7 minutes to pickup I just decline. Rating pax’s is not a good indicator, but distance is the best way to insure that you’re not wasting time, gas and wear and tear on your vehicle.


----------



## ObsidianSedan (Jul 13, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> What's your profit margin? What's your percentage you allow Goober and Gryft to take from the fares you carry? What do you consider a money losing ride?


On my longest fair this week (54 miles), I took home 71% of the total that the rider paid including the tip. On the shortest ride (0.97 mile), I got 40% of the total, leaving Uber with the remainder. Certainly I prefer longer rides to shorter ones and feel like I receive a fair share of these.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

I accept all my Lyft rides regardless of the distance as I only run Luxury rides, Lux Blk and Lux Black XL.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> What's your profit margin? What's your percentage you allow Goober and Gryft to take from the fares you carry? What do you consider a money losing ride?


I'm not amos69 and I don't want to speak for him but I could have written what he did. So your comment could have been directed at me

I don't understand what you mean by profit margin. I have averaged over the nearly 2 years I've been doing this full time 70 cents per mile (total miles) and expenses of 24 cents a mile. So 46 cents per mile income before taxes, depreciation and amortization

I don't think of this thing on a per ride basis or even a per day basis. I believe you take the good with the bad and things will average out in the end

I don't look at the passenger ratings at all. And I don't screen for distance to pick up. My limit to pick up used to be 10 min. But since Uber pays me a long pick up fee after 10 min it dosent matter how long the pick up is. I get paid after 10 min. Where I do screen is at the airport. In our off season it's not unusual to wait 2 hours for a ride. And there is nothing worse than getting a $10 (or less) ride. After that 2 hour wait.

Now I accept everything on the street to keep my acceptance rate up so I can reject the short airport rides and I'm making more money now than before Uber pro


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

ObsidianSedan said:


> I accept every ride except those where the distance to pick up is obviously greater than the length of the ride. These ride requests are rare in my market at the times that I drive, so my acceptance rate is at 97%. Prior to Uber Pro, I'd occasionally get sucked into a money-losing ride, but probably no more often than one ride out of 30. Uber Pro works for me.


No you work for Uber and apparently so does Uber pro... ANT on sir..



ObsidianSedan said:


> On my longest fair this week (54 miles), I took home 71% of the total that the rider paid including the tip. On the shortest ride (0.97 mile), I got 40% of the total, leaving Uber with the remainder. Certainly I prefer longer rides to shorter ones and feel like I receive a fair share of these.


So tell me what does 71% of 54 Deadheaded miles add up to?


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Uber pro ant will make more than non pro ants. Quality of rides are better for the pro ants. Same system in place for Lyft.


----------



## Cabledawg (Jun 28, 2019)

Here is my lowly opinion. I have been with UBER for 7 months and mainly drive 1 night a week on Saturday evenings. Before Uber pro, I would decline a lot of rides mainly ones that popped up while I was carrying a PAX. I was always confused about.....does a new ping that pops up while I am carrying a PAX mean that ride is closer to where I was pinged or closer to the dropoff. I decided one night to stop thinking and accept everyone. My pay increased quite a bit. Rides are nonstop from 7PM till 4AM. I have to turn the thing off to pee. I am in the Hampton Roads market and drive X & XL in Norfolk - VA Beach.


----------



## LoveBC (May 16, 2017)

ObsidianSedan said:


> On my longest fair this week (54 miles), I took home 71% of the total that the rider paid including the tip. On the shortest ride (0.97 mile), I got 40% of the total, leaving Uber with the remainder. Certainly I prefer longer rides to shorter ones and feel like I receive a fair share of these.


Calculate without the booking fees.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Uber pro ant will make more than non pro ants. Quality of rides are better for the pro ants. Same system in place for Lyft.


The exact opposite is true. Just by virtue of having to accept 85% of rides, Pro ants will take more low-quality rides because they have to.


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

ObsidianSedan said:


> I accept every ride except those where the distance to pick up is obviously greater than the length of the ride. These ride requests are rare in my market at the times that I drive, so my acceptance rate is at 97%. Prior to Uber Pro, I'd occasionally get sucked into a money-losing ride, but probably no more often than one ride out of 30. Uber Pro works for me.


Same here. There isn't enough volume in my market to cherry pick beyond overly obvious losing rides. Had a ping the other day for a 35min drive to a pickup. Was probably going to decline anyway, but saw the drive was only 7min NothEast. Yea, big no on that one. Pro works for me, and I'm not doing anything I wouldn't be doing otherwise to maintain it.

We can argue how valid it is to withhold the trip information from the independent contractor all day though. I think EVERYONE driving should have that info, not just a few of us.



CTK said:


> The exact opposite is true. Just by virtue of having to accept 85% of rides, Pro ants will take more low-quality rides because they have to.


I don't think this is correct......at least in my market. Since I've popped into Pro status, I've been getting fewer minimum fare rides, and more "long hauls". I'll have to compile the data to make sure this isn't just perception, but it sure feels that way.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

2kwik4u said:


> Same here. There isn't enough volume in my market to cherry pick beyond overly obvious losing rides. Had a ping the other day for a 35min drive to a pickup. Was probably going to decline anyway, but saw the drive was only 7min NothEast. Yea, big no on that one. Pro works for me, and I'm not doing anything I wouldn't be doing otherwise to maintain it.
> 
> We can argue how valid it is to withhold the trip information from the independent contractor all day though. I think EVERYONE driving should have that info, not just a few of us.
> 
> ...


Obviously I don't administer the program, and I don't have all the answers. It sure seems to me though that AR has been a huge issue for Uber since the beginning of time. Who else remembers when it was tied to all the promos? I'm sure that low AR's screw up Uber's algorithm, so they've been seeking ways to motivate drivers to raise AR's for a very long time. Along comes Uber Pro, and bingo, they have it! I don't believe for one second that there is any benefit to the driver. I have never seen Uber do anything, and I do mean anything, that would benefit the driver unless it was just a consequence of Uber's benefit.

In addition, Pro status never promised anybody higher-quality trips - it makes no sense to give the desirable trips to those that have proven they'll take the undesirable ones. Uber's goal is to get rider & driver connected as efficiently as possible. So imagine you're Uber and you've got a crap ride. Maximum efficiency says you send it to the driver most likely to accept and complete it. By definition that driver is the one protecting his Pro status and whatever perceived benefit he gets from maintaining that.

Again, I have no inside information, but I am completely convinced that this whole sham of a program is nothing but Uber's attempt to get drivers to accept more rides and cancel fewer rides by leading them to believe they're some sort of upper-echelon driver. It appears to be wildly successful.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Dekero said:


> Here's a question, why does it matter. Other than trip info which we should be getting anyway as IC's, Uber Pro is useless and meant as a tool to control drivers. Not falling for it, I'll run my business as I see fit and decline any rides I decide too. If that means I don't get a shiny Badge from Uber so be it...not like it ever helped feed my family anyway.


You're not driving for badges and points? Without badges and points how do you sleep at night? :biggrin:


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

CTK said:


> Obviously I don't administer the program, and I don't have all the answers. It sure seems to me though that AR has been a huge issue for Uber since the beginning of time. Who else remembers when it was tied to all the promos? I'm sure that low AR's screw up Uber's algorithm, so they've been seeking ways to motivate drivers to raise AR's for a very long time. Along comes Uber Pro, and bingo, they have it! I don't believe for one second that there is any benefit to the driver. I have never seen Uber do anything, and I do mean anything, that would benefit the driver unless it was just a consequence of Uber's benefit.
> 
> In addition, Pro status never promised anybody higher-quality trips - it makes no sense to give the desirable trips to those that have proven they'll take the undesirable ones. Uber's goal is to get rider & driver connected as efficiently as possible. So imagine you're Uber and you've got a crap ride. Maximum efficiency says you send it to the driver most likely to accept and complete it. By definition that driver is the one protecting his Pro status and whatever perceived benefit he gets from maintaining that.
> 
> Again, I have no inside information, but I am completely convinced that this whole sham of a program is nothing but Uber's attempt to get drivers to accept more rides and cancel fewer rides by leading them to believe they're some sort of upper-echelon driver. It appears to be wildly successful.


Oh, I agree with you 100%. It's certainly their best interest to pair rider with driver as quickly an efficiently as possible.

I was merely opining on what I've seen since I received Pro status. It "feels" like I've gotten more long hauls, and fewer short hauls. Long hauls are more profitable, and my earnings have been on the rise. NOW, whether this correlates to pro status, or jsut a general increase in the effectiveness of my operating plan is hard to say. It could very well be a side effect of both.

Keep in mind I'm not actively protecting Pro status, I'm just taking a large number of the rides handed to me because my market isn't large enough to be cherry picking often. If I only waited for the perfect rides, I wouldn't be taking any rides at all. Hell most days I drive I have to run both apps to stay busy.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

CTK said:


> The exact opposite is true. Just by virtue of having to accept 85% of rides, Pro ants will take more low-quality rides because they have to.


What are "low quality" rides?

I understand low rated riders might be low quality but I don't care about that

Long pickups coupled with short rides can be a problem and I won't accept them, as long as I can keep my acceptance rate up. But if you don't know the length of ride (and non pros don't) you don't have enough information to decide

And I understand that a $10 or $15 ride from the airport (after waiting 2 hours) sucks and I want to decline them So far I've been able to do that and keep my acceptance rate up. I'm at the airport now and I've calculated that one decline will lower my acceptance rate to 88% and two will drop me to 87%. So I have no doubt that I'll get a decent ride out of here this morning

So other than these two ride types (long pickup/short ride and short airport rides) I don't know what a "low quality" ride is.



2kwik4u said:


> Keep in mind I'm not actively protecting Pro status, I'm just taking a large number of the rides handed to me because my market isn't large enough to be cherry picking often. If I only waited for the perfect rides, I wouldn't be taking any rides at all. Hell most days I drive I have to run both apps to stay busy.


This


----------



## Cabledawg (Jun 28, 2019)

Maybe I'm new, but I also don't understand the "waiting for a ride" part. When I turn the Uber app on....I am nonstop for however many hours I have it on.


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

Cabledawg said:


> Maybe I'm new, but I also don't understand the "waiting for a ride" part. When I turn the Uber app on....I am nonstop for however many hours I have it on.


wait for surges & lux rides...less miles on your car & more money in your pocket per ride. I don't do this full time, but if I did I wouldn't use the car I do now. I'd get the cheapest POS possible that qualifies and drive til the wheels fell off, using your strategy of picking up anyone and everyone


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

BuberDriver said:


> wait for surges & lux rides...less miles on your car & more money in your pocket per ride. I don't do this full time, but if I did I wouldn't use the car I do now. I'd get the cheapest POS possible that qualifies and drive til the wheels fell off, using your strategy of picking up anyone and everyone


Same here.....If I was going full time, I would be hard pressed to not go find a small Transit Van, and get after every single ride I could find for 8-9hrs a day.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Badges and points are worthless, but I’m willing to five Ian all my badges and points if he come over to the dark side.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

ObsidianSedan said:


> I accept every ride except those where the distance to pick up is obviously greater than the length of the ride. These ride requests are rare in my market at the times that I drive, so my acceptance rate is at 97%. Prior to Uber Pro, I'd occasionally get sucked into a money-losing ride, but probably no more often than one ride out of 30. Uber Pro works for me.


Back in the day , people would be screwed trying to get a taxi to come out to the boonies. Now U/L lays the burden on us. Those long pick-ups need to pay the driver an extra $5 for gas PERIOD!!!!!!!!!!! F -YOU Uber and Lyft!!!!

I got suckered into a long ass pick up last week. Fallbrook!!! Ride swapped after I had already been driving 4 miles on a one lane road in Vista. It was just some punk ass that decided to go sit at a cafe to be on his lap top. His ride was going 3 miles further east. F that guy!!!! No tip. He knew I got dragged out there and he also acknowledged how few drivers there are out that way. What a asshole.

Here's my question. Why does U/L give a crap about dummies like that guy ? Is losing a driver worth the $3 fare they collected from him???? Charge that fool a $5 boonies tax.


----------



## MothMan (May 15, 2016)

I use Mystro to automatically accept my trips. It is set at 4.7 rating for X and 4.6 for XL and Select. My current acceptance rate is 91%. 

I'm Uber Pro Platinum. Uber Pro status matters to me because I have kids that can use the free tuition at ASU.

Needing to keep my acceptance rate high has affected how I drive when large events let out. I used to camp in my preferred spots and only accept rides that were VERY close to me. Now I either avoid the area or just drive Lyft. Either way, I'm losing out on the bigger $ I would make with Uber surge but I believe the free tuition is worth more.


----------



## Skinnyteensforlife (Aug 21, 2019)

BuberDriver said:


> Is it just me or should the acceptance rate requirement be removed, or simply reversed? Here's my reasoning:
> I have a low acceptance rate because I screen pax. Low rating, decline (unless Lux). Far pickup, decline. Bad neighborhood, decline. Surge not high enough, decline. etc etc
> Other riders, many who are Uber pro, simply pick up anyone and everyone on their first ping. They don't look at ratings, they don't look at distance, and since they're "pro" they can't decline or they'll lose pro.
> What benefit do they have being able to see where the pax is going to if they're going to accept the ride regardless???....this feature should be aimed at the people like me who screen their rides. Lyft kinda offers this feature without being Pro by simply showing where the pax is going once you click Arrive. Uber should do the same...everyone agree? Great!


I think the point of UberPro is you take only short trips and not anything long at all, get that quest easier as well, without Uber Leo you're stuck doing long trips sometimes until you move up.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

The only thing i like is knowing how far the drop off the trip is. Why can't uber like Lyft does, is show you the drop off after you tap arrived and while your waiting you can tap the 3dot icon and it will show you the drop off.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Alantc said:


> The only thing i like is knowing how far the drop off the trip is. Why can't uber like Lyft does, is show you the drop off after you tap arrived and while your waiting you can tap the 3dot icon and it will show you the drop off.


Cause Uber is afraid of increased cancellation rates.


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

TPAMB said:


> Cause Uber is afraid of increases cancellation rates.


not sure I can cancel any more than I already do lol


----------



## tonytone1908 (Aug 5, 2019)

I got to gold status a couple days ago, last ride tonight said "premium pickup possible". The estimated time and direction made me think it was going in the area of PBI and having recently looked at the queue I knew it was low and there were a few flights coming in soon. i declined a couple of rides that said that other times before just because that time of day I didn't want to get stuck on I-95 at rush hour trying to come back home for my break or waiting in a queue when no flights were coming in for 2 hours.

Point being, my thinking of it necessarily being an airport ride was wrong. My last ride tonight I mentioned before ended up being a $10 tip on a trip I made $6 off of otherwise. Can't confirm if the other times I seen this notification was before or after I hit gold status but I know rates go up for the driver if you have Uber Premium status as they state to the riders they are getting an experienced driver. I may have some incentive to find a better car if that's the case.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

BuberDriver said:


> Is it just me or should the acceptance rate requirement be removed, or simply reversed? Here's my reasoning:
> I have a low acceptance rate because I screen pax. Low rating, decline (unless Lux). Far pickup, decline. Bad neighborhood, decline. Surge not high enough, decline. etc etc
> Other riders, many who are Uber pro, simply pick up anyone and everyone on their first ping. They don't look at ratings, they don't look at distance, and since they're "pro" they can't decline or they'll lose pro.
> What benefit do they have being able to see where the pax is going to if they're going to accept the ride regardless???....this feature should be aimed at the people like me who screen their rides. Lyft kinda offers this feature without being Pro by simply showing where the pax is going once you click Arrive. Uber should do the same...everyone agree? Great!


I'll never achieve Uber pro, I don't give a &#128169; for something that's worthless to begin with.


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

being a Uber gold helps me on a couple rides a day....usually near the end of day....but that’s it....
I think another Uber deception is 90% of my pings come in when vehicle is moving and I’m in traffic...forcing me to make a somewhat hasty decision on accepting it....if I’m sitting I can study it for a few seconds longer to decide.....
I know guys have mercy on me I’m 61 yrs old.....


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Wish they would carry over your points if you get your 1000. I had about 300 over after the 3 months. Collage is about to go on break for Thanksgiving and Christmas, gonna be slow, I want get close to keeping my diamond status.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

After reading many post here, I've come to the conclusion that several drivers give 1 star ratings for the most absurd reasons. Therefore I tend to ignore the ratings of a Pax


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

I’ve made it clear I like the advantages pro affords. I screen rides based on profit potential alone. Any time the distance to pick up is longer than the ride, decline. This knowledge is awesome. Yeah they should offer it to every driver on every ride but they don’t!

I don’t care about rider rating. If I accept my own rating is meaningless I must also accept my rider’s rating is meaningless. I’ve had just as many aholes with high ratings as low.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

kc ub'ing! said:


> I've made it clear I like the advantages pro affords. I screen rides based on profit potential alone. Any time the distance to pick up is longer than the ride, decline. This knowledge is awesome. Yeah they should offer it to every driver on every ride but they don't!
> 
> I don't care about rider rating. If I accept my own rating is meaningless I must also accept my rider's rating is meaningless. I've had just as many aholes with high ratings as low.


You can't operate the way you describe (even though it's spot on) AND maintain Pro status. You just can't. That AR gets you every time.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> You can't operate the way you describe (even though it's spot on) AND maintain Pro status. You just can't. That AR gets you every time.


Hahahaha lost us at PRO STATUS...


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> You can't operate the way you describe (even though it's spot on) AND maintain Pro status. You just can't. That AR gets you every time.


Yes you can depending on where and when you drive.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

MothMan said:


> I use Mystro to automatically accept my trips. It is set at 4.7 rating for X and 4.6 for XL and Select. My current acceptance rate is 91%.
> 
> I'm Uber Pro Platinum. Uber Pro status matters to me because I have kids that can use the free tuition at ASU.
> 
> Needing to keep my acceptance rate high has affected how I drive when large events let out. I used to camp in my preferred spots and only accept rides that were VERY close to me. Now I either avoid the area or just drive Lyft. Either way, I'm losing out on the bigger $ I would make with Uber surge but I believe the free tuition is worth more.


'The delusion is strong with this one.......

Ever heard of ANYONE successfully using that "perk"? No. Ever read the stories of how much bullshit it is? Yep, plenty.



mch said:


> Yes you can depending on where and when you drive.


No you can't. But I'm sure Uber has appreciated your lack of intelligence, because they've certainly benefitted from it. Uber thrives on dimwits.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> 'The delusion is strong with this one.......
> 
> Ever heard of ANYONE successfully using that "perk"? No. Ever read the stories of how much bullshit it is? Yep, plenty.
> 
> ...


Uber thrives on dimwits. Except for Bork Bork Bork, he has it all figured out. Take your BS somewhere else. If you operate by cherry picking cool, more power to you. I could (and have) too if I did daytime in the burbs or worked games/concerts. But until you drive in my market on Friday or Saturday nights and show me evidence that you're making that much more $$$ by sitting around declining a bunch of pings that are less than 10min away (which most of them are in my market on weekend nights), you're just talking out of your ass.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

mch said:


> Uber thrives on dimwits. Except for Bork Bork Bork, he has it all figured out. Take your BS somewhere else. If you operate by cherry picking cool, more power to you. I could (and have) too if I did daytime in the burbs or worked games/concerts. But until you drive in my market on Friday or Saturday nights and show me evidence that you're making that much more $$$ by sitting around declining a bunch of pings that are less than 10min away (which most of them are in my market on weekend nights), you're just talking out of your ass.


Thanks for reinforcing my point. You are a dimwit. All I said is you can't maintain, hell obtain, Uber Pro status by not accepting EVERY RIDE. Doesn't take a rocket scientist. If you'd like to fill out a butthurt report....feel free, and send it to Uncle Uber, because every smart driver knows it's true. I just don't mind saying it out loud, in fact I relish pointing out idiots......so the non idiots can use caution around said idiot.

You may not like the way I say it, but it doesn't change the truth of it.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Thanks for reinforcing my point. You are a dimwit. All I said is you can't maintain, hell obtain, Uber Pro status by not accepting EVERY RIDE. Doesn't take a rocket scientist. If you'd like to fill out a butthurt report....feel free, and send it to Uncle Uber, because every smart driver knows it's true. I just don't mind saying it out loud, in fact I relish pointing out idiots......so the non idiots can use caution around said idiot.
> 
> You may not like the way I say it, but it doesn't change the truth of it.


You just wrote a whole paragraph without saying jack shit. I'm still waiting for something to back up what you're saying as it applies to when and where I drive. I have a feeling I'm gonna be waiting a while. How to keep an idiot in suspense I guess right?


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

mch said:


> You just wrote a whole paragraph without saying jack shit. I'm still waiting for something to back up what you're saying as it applies to when and where I drive. I have a feeling I'm gonna be waiting a while. How to keep an idiot in suspense I guess right?


I'll tell you tomorrow.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> I'll tell you tomorrow.


Yea you're probably gonna be too busy answering everyone's questions on here since you're such a smart driver and all.

Maybe I'll start a thread asking how to fix a broken Lyft amp so you can jump in and dazzle everybody with your vast knowledge on the subject.


----------



## MothMan (May 15, 2016)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Ever heard of ANYONE successfully using that "perk"? No. Ever read the stories of how much bullshit it is? Yep, plenty.


My son starts at ASU in January using the Uber $. Shall see how it goes.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> You can't operate the way you describe


Sure you can! Just gotta get that AR up so you have a buffer. I declined 3 yesterday and my AR is still 90%, somehow. I didn't have to but if you do have to eat a few crummy rides to build up that buffer, it's worth it. IMO!


----------



## Raleighdriver8 (Dec 1, 2019)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Sure you can! Just gotta get that AR up so you have a buffer. I declined 3 yesterday and my AR is still 90%, somehow. I didn't have to but if you do have to eat a few crummy rides to build up that buffer, it's worth it. IMO!


Yea I think the play is:, during long shifts and during times of no surge potential, just accept everything. Your per hour won't be awesome doing that, but at least you are constantly getting rides, and it boosts your AR way up. Then, during surge times, you have the info you need to take advantage of high dollar bonuses for short rides, and get ride back into the surge.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Raleighdriver8 said:


> Yea I think the play is:, during long shifts and during times of no surge potential, just accept everything. Your per hour won't be awesome doing that, but at least you are constantly getting rides, and it boosts your AR way up. Then, during surge times, you have the info you need to take advantage of high dollar bonuses for short rides, and get ride back into the surge.


Wow! Is that GRAPE or CHERRY?

You know the KOOLAID Uber has you guys drinking?


----------



## Raleighdriver8 (Dec 1, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Wow! Is that GRAPE or CHERRY?
> 
> You know the KOOLAID Uber has you guys drinking?


Instead of saying that type of stuff, try a real response with some input. I'll try to get us back on track with a question. Do you not find yourself sitting around w no rides if you are constantly declining?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Raleighdriver8 said:


> Instead of saying that type of stuff, try a real response with some input. I'll try to get us back on track with a question. Do you not find yourself sitting around w no rides if you are constantly declining?


Nope... But I'd rather sit around than pay someelse for a ride in my car ...this ain't a Disney ride... And I'm not a charity.


----------



## Raleighdriver8 (Dec 1, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Nope... But I'd rather sit around than pay someelse for a ride in my car ...this ain't a Disney ride... And I'm not a charity.


Ohhh it's not Disney ride? Got it, thanks


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Raleighdriver8 said:


> Ohhh it's not Disney ride? Got it, thanks


Good to see you read for comprehension.

Go keep your Uber pro status ant. I'm sure someone needs to get around the research triangle...


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> What's your profit margin? What's your percentage you allow Goober and Gryft to take from the fares you carry? What do you consider a money losing ride?


A losing ride is sitting in a parking lot with no ride.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> A losing ride is sitting in a parking lot with no ride.


Ohh but a winning one is taking a ride when your wear and tear, gas cost, time cost, and potential loss of a better fare by being on a loss leader ride is such a better option...

Keep subsidizing Ubers rides with your money so you can stay Uber Pro!!! What a joke. I'll gladly wait an extra 5-10 minutes to get a $20+ fare ride long before I ant around for 2.97 a ride.

Good luck.



SHalester said:


> count me as a driver who don't give a hoot about what OTHER drivers rate a pax. It's simply not relevant to me.
> 
> I agree on ping we should see destination.


Hush you...


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Ohh but a winning one is taking a ride when your wear and tear, gas cost, time cost, and potential loss of a better fare by being on a loss leader ride is such a better option...
> 
> Keep subsidizing Ubers rides with your money so you can stay Uber Pro!!! What a joke. I'll gladly wait an extra 5-10 minutes to get a $20+ fare ride long before I ant around for 2.97 a ride.
> 
> ...


You are a very smart person. If I was as smart as you I would be doing something worthwhile. Oh,that means you aren't as smart as you think you are.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> You are a very smart person. If I was as smart as you I would be doing something worthwhile. Oh,that means you aren't as smart as you think you are.


Smart enough to know that Tampa was recently rated as the worst city in America to do UBER in due to the absurdly low rates...but hey your making it work by taking loss leaders! I'm sure Uber appreciates your contribution genius.... Keep it rolling sir.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Uber pro has been renamed, it’s now called Uber ****.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

BuberDriver said:


> Is it just me or should the acceptance rate requirement be removed, or simply reversed? Here's my reasoning:
> I have a low acceptance rate because I screen pax. Low rating, decline (unless Lux). Far pickup, decline. Bad neighborhood, decline. Surge not high enough, decline. etc etc
> Other riders, many who are Uber pro, simply pick up anyone and everyone on their first ping. They don't look at ratings, they don't look at distance, and since they're "pro" they can't decline or they'll lose pro.
> What benefit do they have being able to see where the pax is going to if they're going to accept the ride regardless???....this feature should be aimed at the people like me who screen their rides. Lyft kinda offers this feature without being Pro by simply showing where the pax is going once you click Arrive. Uber should do the same...everyone agree? Great!


Real pro drivers are not Uber Pro drivers.



TPAMB said:


> I accept all my Lyft rides regardless of the distance as I only run Luxury rides, Lux Blk and Lux Black XL.


Same brother. Same.


----------



## Raleighdriver8 (Dec 1, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Good to see you read for comprehension.
> 
> Go keep your Uber pro status ant. I'm sure someone needs to get around the research triangle...


You're a joke. Quit running around here talking shit all the time. Not productive


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Raleighdriver8 said:


> You're a joke. Quit running around here talking shit all the time. Not productive


Bite me


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

The rating of a pax is based on other driver’s opinion of him.
And in my experience, drivers are so sad and frustrated that they downrate for unreasonable reasons.

Ratings mean nothing to me.

Oh: and I have UberPro, and I decline some trips...


----------

